# Integrado de dvd tny176pn quemado despues de reemplazarlo



## alex123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola a todos amigos del foro. Sucede que tengo un dvd que se quemo un integrado tny176pn le cambie pero volvio a quemarce pero esta ves tambien se quemo un fusible, ahora seguramente no revise bien algun otro componente, por eso volvi a medir y encuentro otro componente en corto  un varistor lo medi y me da continuidad, otra pregunta quisas quemo integrado por corto entre la soldadura porque las patas 5 6 7 8 parece estar unidas diganme si van unidas porque lo he soldado unido. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2014)

Cambiá el optoacoplador


----------



## sergiot (Jun 11, 2014)

Cuando ese chip se quema, se debe medir y controlar todo componente aledaño, cualquier componente que queda sin cambiar genera un efecto en cadena y destruye todo otra vez.

Esas patas que mencionas como unidas, si el impreso indica que van unidas es que van así, no como podes soldarlas entre sí, si el impreso no lo indica.


----------



## Asu (Jun 11, 2014)

Para no quemar nada mas y comprobar que todo esta bien pon una lampara en serie en el cable de Alimentación, si esta, se queda fija sigue habiendo cortocircuito, si hay una luz tenue o hace un destello y se apaga deja de haber cortocircuito.


----------

